# Scarlatti/Lagoya for Incitatus



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Our new member_ Incitatus_ has introduced himself as a student of the cello and the guitar - and Baroque (via Bach). As it happens, I am in the process of transferring an LP of music for two guitars, including Baroque music. It was made sometime in the 1960s. I was around, _Incitatus_ wasn't. This is an amazon.com listing:

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Classic...&sr=1-17&keywords=ida+presti+alexandre+lagoya

Well, the music is for two guitars because Alexandre Lagoya, one of the performers on the LP, transcribed it so. An extraction from Bach's English Suite No. 3 leads off the LP, but for the purpose of this welcome, I am uploading Domenico Scarlatti's Sonata in E, K.380. It is one of his most recorded, so the keyboard version should be familiar. The recording is in stereo, with a guitar in each channel. The transcription is not based on the 'hands' of the keyboard, but the instruments have moderately different sound characteristics, further assisting in distinguishing them. The result is quite pleasant, and for me at least fascinating.

4 minutes 45 seconds, mp3-250 format.

https://www.yousendit.com/download/elNJY052cGs5bEJDaDhUQw

I have a 'basic' account at Yousendit nowadays, so downloads are limited both in number and in how long it will be there.


----------



## Incitatus (Mar 27, 2014)

That was gorgeous and greatly appreciated! Thanks for that, perfect way to start my weekend! ;-)


----------

